# 68 Coronet R/Ts



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Being a Mopar fan I built these many years ago as well.

















Man from Uncle kit as I recall.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you make the gold one into a FC or did it come that way? Excellent group


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

1970AMX said:


> Did you make the gold one into a FC or did it come that way? Excellent group


My bad on the 68 Ragtop, it was the 69 R/T ragtop that was the Man from Uncle car(will pic later)

On the funny car it was a funny kit as the hoods were cast shut on those issues
Here is the 69 Coronet R/T funny car as well.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice Dodge's QuicksilverDC!. I wish they would reissue or come out with a new kit of a 68' Coronet.


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

dge467 said:


> Nice Dodge's QuicksilverDC!. I wish they would reissue or come out with a new kit of a 68' Coronet.



Thanks:wave:

I remember buying the 68 ragtop kit many years ago and paid 80.00 for it and built it, the guy I got it from thought I lost my mind. The box is around here somewhere in storage...


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

QuicksilverDC said:


> Thanks:wave:
> 
> I remember buying the 68 ragtop kit many years ago and paid 80.00 for it and built it, the guy I got it from thought I lost my mind. The box is around here somewhere in storage...


 That's great! Hey, were not saving these kit's for the next guy!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Awesome Mopars!!!*

*Wow, did I missed the MPC model cars....I had a 68 back in 76 I just don't know what happen to it?....anyways...I love your Models Cars dude...Nice!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

camaro75 said:


> *Wow, did I missed the MPC model cars....I had a 68 back in 76 I just don't know what happen to it?....anyways...I love your Models Cars dude...Nice!!!:thumbsup:*


Thanks more to come :wave:


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Nice, I have one of the Funny Car kits in the pile here along with the Mission Impossible drop-top!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*wow.....I am a mopar fan. and a model builder too.
these are like looking at lost treasures. my favorite B-body mopar.
thanks for sharing, they are awesome to see....everyone of them.*


----------

